# Artist for Commission



## RageDragon (Jul 10, 2010)

Any artists up for commission that are willing to work on a non-anthro comic? I have the script ready for artist consultation and it looks to be around 10-20 pages. I'd prefer to pay for the bulk of the comic to be done than to pay in increments of pages. 

Everything is up for negotiations. Obviously I'd like to get a discount on a bulk rate but that's something I'm willing to budge on. 

Details of the Comic:
Black and White, manga style coloring (Unless color can be done cheaper or reasonably.) 
There will be vehicles in the comic. Rescue, Normal Cars, etc. 

The basic plot of the comic is that it is around a emergency medical service and the people involved in it. It is going to be drama-heavy.

I currently have the first issues script done. I'm preparing to start the second issue's script in a few days. So, yeah. I'm ready for artist consultation on the first issue and I'd like to try and get the comic going in the next month. 

If you know of an artist or if you're interested reply back to this or pm me.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 10, 2010)

I can't draw vehicles worth shit, so I'm out, but for the benefit of other artists who might be interested... By "manga style coloring", do you mean you want the product screentoned? (I can tell you right now, screentoning and flat colors are about the same amount of work.)


----------



## RageDragon (Jul 10, 2010)

Random sample from google images.







Which it is as I said. If it is going to be the same amount of work as normal coloring I don't mind shelling out the extra per page to have it colored.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 18, 2010)

If you mean "commission" where you're ready to pay the artist per page, I can offer my services. 

If you mean you want to work together with an artist as a collaborative project, then I can't help you.


----------

